# 5 Gallon bucket wood duck nesting box



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to make a few of theseand see if they will work.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry about this picture being sideways!


----------



## across the river (Sep 16, 2012)

Coach Reynolds said:


> I'm going to make a few of theseand see if they will work.  View attachment 688180



You might need to put something on the inside, so the little ones can climb out.  I don't think they can scale slick plastic.  A normal wood duck house will have rough cut or groove lumber on the front so they can climb up it to exit.   Otherwise they can't get out.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 16, 2012)

across the river said:


> You might need to put something on the inside, so the little ones can climb out.  I don't think they can scale slick plastic.  A normal wood duck house will have rough cut or groove lumber on the front so they can climb up it to exit.   Otherwise they can't get out.



You are right about that. I think the plan I have for this or one I found doing some research showed taking a 2x4 with chicken wire to allow them access to climb out.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 17, 2012)

The sun may heat them up and make it to hot inside of them. FWC put out some fiberglass houses a few yrs ago and the ducks would use them but the eggs got cooked from the heat. They went back to wood boxes.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 17, 2012)

Core Lokt said:


> The sun may heat them up and make it to hot inside of them. FWC put out some fiberglass houses a few yrs ago and the ducks would use them but the eggs got cooked from the heat. They went back to wood boxes.



That's a good point about the heat. Something to consider! I wonder if by placing the bucket nesting boxes more up the main creek channel with more shade would that help with potential heat problem?


----------



## florida boi (Sep 17, 2012)

Core lokt is right. the heat causes nest failure and can even kill the adults from heat stress. I wouldn't even use them in the shade. honorable effort though


----------

